# Transmisor am



## mrmao (Abr 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, alguien tiene el diseño de un transmisor am, me urge para proyrcto en la U, tengo pocos conocimientos de como hacerlo. es mo promera consulta en la pag.

Gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 1, 2007)

Ahi tienes un circuito comprobado y muy estable:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-am-5184/
un saludo


----------

